# My body has no vitamin D



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

Since i hardly leave the house since last 3 years, my body hasn't seen sunlight in a long time so naturally there must definitely be vitamin D deficiency. Also pretty sure there is hardly any calcium in my bones as they feel very weak and brittle. Maybe i should start taking pills that provide these nutrients but I'm too lazy to even do that. 
Do any of you also physically feel very weak due to no exercise, no sunlight, too much junk food, etc. 
Also how long can i survive without sunlight because i don't think i will be seeing sunlight anytime soon.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

if you have access to direct sunlight coming through a window i would just sit on the floor and read a book, and absorb it that way.

otherwise-- staying away from pills is best as they typically contain calcium carbonate, which is not the type of calcium your body is built to absorb and is linked to kidney stones.

I used to drink a lot of milk, and my vitamin D level was above average, so i recommend getting it there or through natural sources. if you do decide to supplement, dicalcium phosphate is the better choice, although harder to find.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

drink milk.
i feel physically weak but i don't eat junk food and i do exercise or at least do some physical activity. i think the weakness of my body comes from the weakness of my mind.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

^ if you have a lactose sensitivity, you could try yogurt or cheese, the calories and calcium content are the same, but the milk sugars have been broken down by the bacteria and it causes less of a reaction. Usually with something like this 3 servings are enough (30% DV x 3 = 90% DV, so pretty close to 100) but with your deficiency you will probably want go higher (4 or 5).

However, yogurt and cheese will likely be the only foods with added vitamin D.

Also, another thought... anemia is often caused by low iron...so i would suggest bloodwork.


----------



## Miach (Mar 29, 2016)

I recommend that you go to your doctor and tell him about your concerns. He should organise a blood test for you, and if your vitamin D levels are very low he should prescribe you high dosage vitamin D for a duration, until the levels are normal. Then you can take a more regular dosage of about 20-25 IU per tablet.

I know you said you are too lazy to even take pills, but if you decrease your deficiencies to a healthy level, you may no longer feel lazy, you should hopefully feel like you have much more energy.


----------



## Nyla (Oct 9, 2016)

I was like that for a bit too and it ended up taking a hit on my health and making me feel tired more than ever so I'd just sit in my backyard with my feet in the sun and eat vegetables straight from the fridge (because I was too lazy to cook) until I started gradually feeling better again. It just starts with the little things.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Buy the milk with the red cap.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I actually know for a fact I have problems with low vitamin D. Have been tested a bunch of times in recent years. Was given prescriptions for once a week 50,000 IU vitamin D supplements. Know I should get tested again and get back on the supplements, but have been forgetful as far as taking them. I can't remember the exact test results but know the first time my results were really low and came back even worse than my girlfriend(who strangely is a worse shut in than me).

I don't really feel like my bones are weak, but have very low energy levels. Was just reading and apparently the problems I have with my head sweating could be related. A psychiatrist first had me tested. Can't remember if it was because of my depression or him thinking I wasn't absorbing my medications right.

As others said if you are concerned, go to your doctor and you can probably get a blood test.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Dont really know nutrition but you probably get vitamin D from a variety of sources other than just sunlight. Im probably wrong though.


----------



## In The Shade (Jun 26, 2016)

Im pretty sure fruits have vitamin d in them?

If so start eating stuff like that, anything that has vitamin d in it for that matter.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I take calcium tablets because I usually don't get plenty of sun and I don't each much calcium dense food. A news feature said research from John Hopkins University found that too much can cause higher risk of heart disease and you should take no more than 600 mg a day.

No exercise, no sunlight and too much junk food always makes me feel like my sense of well-being is in the dirt. I think many will agree that an amalgamation of these factors will destruct your health mentally, physically and emotionally. It's probably healthier for you to reframe your thinking from ''how long can I survive without sunlight?'' into ''how can I get some sun into my day/food?''.


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

you need vitamin d3 combined with vitamin k2

sunlight through a window might block vitamin d
you need to go outside and sit for ten minutes or so when it isnt too hot

vitamin d is needed to absorb calcium and heals anxiety problems


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

I have insufficient vitamin d based on recet blood tests. I think you need to get your level tested rather than making assumptions. The doctor said i could swallow a bottle of supplements every few months although I'm a bit sceptical of going to that extreme so ive beeb taking about 4000 ui daily.


----------



## chinmay (Oct 20, 2016)

Use The Following Type Of Food

Salmon
Canned Tuna
Fortified Orange Juice 
Fortified Milk
Fortified Yogurt
Sardines 
Eggs 
Fortified Cereal


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Take some vitamin supplements and get some sun. Fifteen to twenty minutes a day.


----------

